# Another Otzi? in Switzerland....



## Eric Mamo (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey, i just stumbled across this, thought others might like to see it, very interesting. Otzi was found in the 90's in the Austrian Alps by a coupple hikers, he was found with a copper ax, quiver with different arrows, and a bow along with his extremely well perserved body. This guy I dont know anything but what is here, theres tons more info on Otzi though, figured id just give a breif description....

http://s8.invisionfree.com/Bronze_Age_Center/index.php?showtopic=383&st=0&#last 


>Eric


----------

